# kayak



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i have never owned a kayak but am getting one this christmas, i found a really good deal on a manta ray 14 and would like to get some reviews from the people who know what a novice needs, but im talkin a real good deal!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Great yak, lots on nice places for rigging. Go fot it!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

anything you buy, make sure you fit it. when i say that, i mean make sure you are not to big for it in your weight vs. what it is rated for...

dont want to put a 250lb man in a 230lb rated kayak 

i hear they are nice kayaks, i hvnt paddled one personally, i have a heritage redfish12, and dont think ill change that for a whileee..i love it...

if you can, test paddle it first.

Jesse


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

well im only 15 and hopefuly wont weight 200 pounds for a while lol, but it is rated close to 400 lbs, but another question is: do u think it would be too big for me i am 5'7"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigcatchman2 said:


> well im only 15 and hopefuly wont weight 200 pounds for a while lol, but it is rated close to 400 lbs, but another question is: do u think it would be too big for me i am 5'7"


na, dont really think it will be to big at all...if anything and you keep it a while, it will still be good..

im 6'1ish and 230lbs, and my 12' redfish is great...

that 14' footer should do you just fine..


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I have a Redfish 12 as well. Im about 165 and the 12 actually has some glide... a 14 would be alot faster for long paddles. Im getting a Redfish 14 in the spring.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Make sure it's in good shape and then go for it.
Haven't owned one but paddled one a couple of times.Think it is one of the best paddeling ones out there.


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I've got a Manta Ray 14. It is one of the original Liquid Logic ones. It paddles great. Easy to handle. Lots of room to mount things. I am quite satisfied with it.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Practice carrying it before you buy. No offense, but a 14' yak might be a little difficult for most 15 year olds to carry to and from the water. Even as a 21 year old, my 14 foot redfish could be a burden to carry after a long days paddle. Just something you may want to consider before diving in head first.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

What JHMORGAN said about transporting is a good thing to keep in mind. I have a WS Ride 135 and I am 6'5" 240ish and after a day of paddling it can be a bear to get up on my SUV. Now part of that is that I am anal about my car and try to lift it clean as not to scratch my car. If you have a low car, or a truck, or an suv that you can just slide it up on, then you are probalby golden. However, if you dont, then I would look into some way to assist in the loading. Also, my new rule is that I dont mind asking someone for assistance at the boat launches when loading or unloading my yak. You will find that Yak Fishermen (for the most part) are really helpful people. It was a weird transition for me to go from a pier and surf fisherman to a yak fisherman. On the pier's I ran into some really interesting characters who were quite territorial and at times rude (I also ran into some really nice people too) but I have yet to encounter that with Yak fishermen. As a matter of fact, it seems that Yak fishermen seem more than willing to hook you up with knowledge and advice (if desired). Heck if it wasn't for the flame war that I would create, I would post my map of honey holes in the Lynnhaven area.  hehehe. But then again I learned my lesson the last time I did that. Anyway, good luck with your new yak. You will love it. Nothing better than fishing and burning a few calories at the same time.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

I am also looking at a Redfish 14 for the spring. I currently have a cheap barge. It is a Perception Caster 12.5 and I have managed to use it to good effect. I just want something with more room and smoother glide. Also, the Redfish 14's have the largest cockpit space of any SOT available. I put them side by side up at ARC in Farmville with other makes and models and they win hands down. They are huge in the area right in front of where I will be sitting. That means more storage and less cramped feeling with all of the Sh!T I carry with me that I want easily accesable. They are also VERY stable.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

chefish said:


> I am also looking at a Redfish 14 for the spring. I currently have a cheap barge. It is a Perception Caster 12.5 and I have managed to use it to good effect.



Yeah but I hear that a Caster keeps you safer in a Lightning Storm. 

Let me know if you wanna get out with that new Redfish this spring and give the gods of nature another run for their money. I traded in my little blue guy for a Ride 135 so I am better equipt to battle those big ole red's! 

Thom

p.s.- Nice run of speck's this past weekend dude!


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

jhmorgan said:


> Practice carrying it before you buy. No offense, but a 14' yak might be a little difficult for most 15 year olds to carry to and from the water. Even as a 21 year old, my 14 foot redfish could be a burden to carry after a long days paddle. Just something you may want to consider before diving in head first.


well i know it will be a burden after a long days pattle, but im preety strong, i bench around 200, but every time i go atleast for the meantime i will have atleast 1 other person there so we could both carry it, thanks for the thought tho


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I have never had a problem carrying mine. Just flip it up, put the seat on your head and it balances nicely. The MR 14 is one of the heavier yaks I have toted, but it is not overly cumbersome. I'll gladly carry the 12 extra pounds to get the 2 extra feet over my Tarpon 120.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Yeah but I hear that a Caster keeps you safer in a Lightning Storm.
> 
> I sure as chit helped THAT day
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. And I am planning what day to take off of work nec=xt week to go after another haul! Very tasty when pecan crusted and butter dusted.....


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Hahaha the day I fished with you was the last day that I was skunked this year. After that I have been into fish after fish. I started haning out one cove up from the one that you and I fished and each time I have been there, I got into them. Anyway, I might be going out next friday for a night run at either the HRBT or CBBT (if I can get an invite....ahem....Skunk....ahem) to go after some Stripped Side-eyes if you are interested. PM me here or on POL.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

im 15 and love my Manta Ray 14 weighs prolly 70 lbs i can carry it by my self, load it and unload it. and it track and paddles great


jcbrock said:


> I have never had a problem carrying mine. Just flip it up, put the seat on your head and it balances nicely.


thats exactly how i carry it. the side handles are in the perfect place for that to



tjmrpm04 said:


> Heck if it wasn't for the flame war that I would create, I would post my map of honey holes in the Lynnhaven area.  hehehe. But then again I learned my lesson the last time I did that.


yeah i wouldnt do that joe watches these boards. lol jk


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Mdt1992 said:


> im 15 and love my Manta Ray 14 weighs prolly 70 lbs i can carry it by my self, load it and unload it.


Holy crap......that is only like 5 lbs less than you weigh isn't it Matt? 




> yeah i wouldnt do that joe watches these boards. lol jk


Haha, yeah it took a while to get his heart beating again the last time I posted a google earth map of all the honey holes in lynnhaven. hehe 

Oh well!!!:fishing:


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Holy crap......that is only like 5 lbs less than you weigh isn't it Matt?


naw more like 80 pounds less

you coming to the beach this weekend. looking to head to the ditch sunday but have no idea where to fish there


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Mdt1992 said:


> naw more like 80 pounds less
> 
> you coming to the beach this weekend. looking to head to the ditch sunday but have no idea where to fish there


nah. I wish I was but I am land locked. I am thinking of going out next Friday night for some striped at chicks or possibly hrbt.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

might join you for stripers aint going to fairfax that weekend.

yeah back on topic you might want t think about transporting it. at first i threw it in the back of our truck that has an 8FT bed and with the tailgate down it sticks out like 4ft and that worked then i made a ladder rack sort of thing for my truck with a 6ft bed so it lays on 2 supports and the cab of the truck and sticks off the back 2-3ft but higher so you dont go to worry about people hitting it. i made the rack thing out of pressure treated 2x4s for like 20 bucks ill take a picture of my set up on the truck tommorow before i launch


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

looking to head to the ditch sunday but have no idea where to fish there[/QUOTE]



Straight across from the ramp you will see where there is a cove. That is where the actual outflow from the power plant is. All of the area there is productive. You can also work the bridge pilings for bass closer to the main river.

Or, take a left from the ramp. There is a cove up the channel on the left. That is where many gators hang out. Also, go past the cove and keep on going to the end, work the weed lines. While paddling, troll with a mirro-lure, storm or gulp on a 1/8 oz head. All have worked for me there.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

well another question i need information on is a rod and a reel. i want a heavy reel and rod for some big stripers, drum, and cobea. can any of u suggest any types? right now im looking at a penn 320gti, but dont know what kinda rod. suggestions on both would be appreatiated,, kinda a low budget tho.. thanks for the responses on the yak too!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

any kind of boat rod will work. the one im gonna use for stripers penn mariner stand up 6' 6" rod that i picked up in the market place here for like 40 bucks matched with a 320 loaded with 65lb powerpro. this is my pin rig rod i used to use for cobia, then a penn long beach 6' 6'' rod i got for free from my dads friend paired with a daiwa sealine-x sha30 loaded with 300yds of 20lb test.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

bigcatchman2 said:


> well another question i need information on is a rod and a reel. i want a heavy reel and rod for some big stripers, drum, and cobea. can any of u suggest any types? right now im looking at a penn 320gti, but dont know what kinda rod. suggestions on both would be appreatiated,, kinda a low budget tho.. thanks for the responses on the yak too!



I use my slh30 for my boat rod as well as my heaver. Double duty gets me 2 reels for one. Yes it is pricey but you can find them on the different boards or Craigs list at times for a more reasonable price.

The Penn reels are pretty good. Look around on the boards or Craigs List. You never know what you will find. I also stop at most tag/yard sales that I see in the Tidewater as people are usually selling fishing gear. You may be able to put together a pretty good setup by doing that as well. Other than that, start a little fishing fund jar. I usually throw 5 or 10 bucks every 2 weeks into a jar that I raid when I go to Greentop, Gander Mountain or fishing in the the tidewater and want to look at new fishing gear. I have saved a bunch that way and it does not destroy the weekly budget.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i have 2 sha30s for my heavers that i take off and use on boat rods. 

here is the yak loaded up on the truck


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Mdt1992 said:


>



Aaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Aaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!!!!


yeah gotta fly the colors.

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

*rod*

i bought a penn 320 gt2 but now i want a quality rod aswell, i was looking at some and saw a daiwa beefstick was only 20$, i just wanted to see if they had any quality to them? and if not, if there are any you guys like that are relativly cheap. thanks


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Big, tag sales are the way to go!!!

When I see fishing gear I stop. You would be amazed at what people want to get rid of


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Aaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!!!!


Aaarrrrgh you serious?


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

If you are really fishing out of if for kings of bigger class fish get a small floating gaff


----------

